# 2 New bowls hot off the lathe



## kazuma78 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well not too hot. The small bowl is spalted beech. It came from a tree that fell last year in a wind storm that crushed my grandpas porch. I think im going to send it to him, prove we showed that tree whos boss. I just finished it with a hearty coating of beeswax for lack of me having any better finishing skill at the moment. The second bowl is from some curly/quilted maple I got from Mike. The wood is beautiful but I was very disappointed with my finish. I tried high friction polish and building up layers but I left lines in it so I was disappointed. Hopefully my skill builds as I do more. C&C always welcome! Thanks for looking and all the help rom everyone here so far, I wouldn't be able to turn these things without you guys!

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 22, 2014)

They look good bud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice spaldy and maple. They look good from here. I'd eat my cornflakes out of them. Good job.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dennis Ford (Mar 23, 2014)

You did a good job on both, the beech is very pretty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice Bowls- I like the beech also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 23, 2014)

Very nice Josh !


----------



## SENC (Mar 23, 2014)

Yep, agree with the others... and really like the shape of both, too.


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 23, 2014)

Very nice bowls! You are your worst critic, like me...always see room for improvement in your work! It's also called learning. The only way to learn is to keep at it! Everyone has their own techniques that work for them and may not work for you. Be happy with your accomplishments...not everyone has the talent!


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 23, 2014)

Just like Terry said - most folks won't see anything wrong and you always will. They are good bowls and that beech is very nice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 23, 2014)

Josh, from here they look dang good. Some super spalted beech you have. Love it. That curly maple makes a pretty bowl also. I say   on both of them.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice bowls Josh. Good shape and a nice smooth finish. The beech is the winner for me too.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 23, 2014)

They look wonderful. I don't see the 'finish lines' you're talking about. It looks great!


----------



## DKMD (Mar 24, 2014)

Great work, Josh! Since you asked for C&C, I'd consider making the foot a tad smaller on the next one and see I you like it. You've got a great shape and flow on these, but I think you'll find it even easier to do with a foot around 30-40% the overal diameter. As I said, there's absolutely nothing wrong with this pair of bowls(and a whole lot right)... Nicely done!


----------

